# husqvarna SG13



## treeswat (Aug 10, 2009)

Could anyone provide any feedback on the husqvarna SG13 stump grinder. It has a 13 HP honda engine and I've been seriously considering it.
Anyone with any knowledge of this? 
Any feedback would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## fishercat (Aug 11, 2009)

*it's a good unit.*

great for stumps less than 25" or in tight locations. we bought it to start out with.we're a tree service though.i wouldn't buy it to get into the stump grinding business with.

you can do the bigger ones but it takes a while.

i highly recommend the green teeth.keep the belts adjusted or your RPM recovery will suck.


----------



## treeswat (Aug 13, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks fishercat. I went to order one here today and the husqvarna dealer said they are now made by "bluebird".

I held off because I wasn't sure. The grinder says bluebird on it and is in fact blue in colour.

The specs are the same but the model # is SG1314A

It's alot less expensive too


*Can anyone help to confirm this is the same machine??*


----------



## Dave (Aug 13, 2009)

Same machine, always made by Bluebird, some go in the orange paint booth, some in the blue. I like mine for hard to get to stumps, the smaller the stump, the better.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 13, 2009)

*they were always Bluebird.*

Husqvarna bought Bluebird.


----------



## treeswat (Aug 13, 2009)

*thanks*

That's great. Thanks very much for the info


----------

